# Any actual Kindle owners here?



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have read a few posts from people explaining why they haven't bought a Kindle, and a few from folks, like me, who are waiting on delivery...but are there any actual Kindle owners here? Folks with Kindle in hand? I am wondering what you think of yours?

MW


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I am getting close to ordering one - have been watching it closely and saving up. You may be one of our first Kindle owners... would love to hear how it works for you when you get it. 

And see pix!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I am getting close to ordering one - have been watching it closely and saving up. You may be one of our first Kindle owners... would love to hear how it works for you when you get it.
> 
> And see pix!!


I love pictures...I use my iPhone for that! LOL...can you tell I am a gadget sort of person?

MW


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

You definitely are an early-adopter - probably will be one of the few people out there with both an iPhone and a Kindle. 

We're a Zune family, I have four of them, plus I always travel with a Garmin Nuvi 260, a Canon SD750, and my flip phone. I like how the iPhone brings a lot of that together in one device.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My husband tried to talk me out of the Kindle, saying I could read books on the iPhone. LOL. 

Still patiently waiting...

MW


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ My wife has a similar opinion, she believe that Kindle can't compare to the experience of holding a book. 

I think she'll eventually be convinced otherwise. It reminds me of when people (including myself) resisted going to digital photography, believing that chemical photography was superior and always would be. Wrong!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes, I was talking with a colleague the other day and she said the same thing, "I have to hold a book with paper." Hmmm...

In my case, I am finding (with my older eyes) that holding a traditional book is getting harder and harder. The most comfortable place for me to read, at least for my eyes, is sitting at a table or desk. But my body would rather be curled on the couch! I am hoping the Kindle, with it's light-ish weight and adjustable font (adjustable bigger) helps me to resolve some of these issues and I can get back to the couch!

MW


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ You know, I had not thought of the adjustable font as a selling point for my wife. She is always complaining about the small font in books, and hates getting out of bed to go find her reading glasses. (We sound like we're in our eighties, but really, we're not...)


----------



## Caution (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm also a Kindle owner and an iPhone owner (got my iPhone on the day of release, my Kindle was a gift from my wife.

I absolutely love the Kindle.  I was always skeptical of e-books because I have trouble reading for any length of time from a computer screen, but the e-ink display doesn't give me the same eye fatigue that computer screens do.  I've got about 30 books so far on the Kindle and while I have always been an avid reader, I'm actually reading more with the Kindle than I had for a long time.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am wondering if the Kindle will get me back to reading more, too. I used to be a voracious reader but in recent years, not so much. Well, I read all the time, but it is stuff on the Internet, not books like the old days. I am curious what will happen with the Kindle.

And my Kindle arrives tomorrow. Yahoo!

MW


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My Kindle arrived and I love it! I bought a book from Amazon and I bought another book from fictionwise and had it sent to the Kindle (10 cent charge for that). It works like a charm. I can't believe it. So very very cool....


----------



## squeekness (Apr 16, 2008)

Mine is supposed to come tomorrow.  Amazon invitedme to purchase books ahead of time anyway and so I did. Can't wait for it to get here. 

That book you bought from fictionwise, you converted it from pdf? Or another format...? I am still a little confused on how best to convert pdf files fro use on the Kindle. I heard it can be done, only that it takes a couple of steps....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Fictionwise has Kindle format books, so you can just select that as an option.

You can download to your computer and then transfer to your Kindle with the USB cable. Or, if you add fictionwise to your approved email list for your Kindle, they will send your purchase to kindle email address and it will transfer to your Kindle wirelessly. 10 cent charge for this option. I did it this way, to test if it worked okay, and it was fine.

Fictionwise has an FAQ for the kindle with with instructions, step by step so it was all very easy and clear.

MW


----------



## squeekness (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Kindle Reader (Apr 26, 2008)

I am an actual Kindle owner.  Had mine since March 18 so I guess that makes it about 5 to 6 weeks old.  I love it.  And there are so many things I love about it...the ability to increase font size, the ability to get free samples before purchasing a book, the fact that it saves my place when I set it down.  Those are the main points that are good for me. 
AJ


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Tomorrow will be my one week anniversary of Kindle-ownership. I feel like I have had it forever!

Yesterday I went to the movies and because of my schedule, I knew I would be there about 30 minutes before the show began. So I brought my Kindle and happily passed the 30 minutes reading. I could see the screen fine, even in the low light of the theater. Afterwards, I went outside and again, I had a few minutes to wait for my ride, so I pulled out the Kindle. Now I was reading in absolutely bright sun and still the screen was perfect.

What a great gadget. I just love it.

MW


----------



## Spidergray (May 6, 2008)

I bought a Kindle for my Wife for Mothers Day. We received it on Wednesday using the 2 day shipping from Amazon.  My Wife really loves the Kindle.  We live in an area that has spotty Sprint service and the map actually showed no coverage where I live. We were surprised to see that the Kindle works to some extent even in our area.  I have downloaded most of the books we have on my PC but actually have also ordered them on the Kindle and downloaded on the PC and transferred them from the PC to the Kindle.  The Mobi Books also work well with the Kindle lots of free books on the web.  Have also converted PDF files on my PC to allow them to be read on the Kindle that has worked out well.  It is wonderful not having to clutter up the house with all the paper based books any more, we ran out of shelf space and our storage building is also full of boxes of books. My family will not get rid of any books and that is a real problem. I know we will probably pick up another Kindle or two if Sprint coverage gets better in our area and they add a color version of electronic paper.  We spend a lot of time in Austin at the doctors office and the Kindle will work well there. I was a little reluctant to buy a reader that has a proprietary format for books but my Wife really wanted this little gem. I hope the Kindle will do well and will be supported for a long time, time will tell. All in all it has been a hit with my wife.


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had my Kindle since August and after just one week decided I could not share Aesop (my Kindle) with my husband. I convinced him to buy one and now the four of us live in a state of reading bliss. The Kindle lives up to everything that I thought an e-reader should be.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey Susan, welcome!

Reading my message from a few months ago gave me a chuckle. One thing that hasn't changed, though...I love my Kindle more than I did then. I carry it with me everywhere. It sits on my bedside table at night...

Leslie


----------



## luci (Oct 28, 2008)

I am an actual kindle owner and I love it.  I take it with me everywhere.  I ended up buying a warranty because I was afraid I would leave it somewhere!
Luci


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome, Luci! Glad you joined us...

L


----------



## oddsoxx (Oct 28, 2008)

I, too, am an actual Kindle owner. I got mine on August 21st and have never enjoyed reading so much. I have always loved to read but have developed an issue with my eyes recently in that my vision gets blurry when I read for any length of time. But, that was then and this is now...now, I can read for hours on my Kindle and never have that problem.

That coupled with how much easier it is to hold and the ability to download a book no matter where I am, makes the Kindle perfect IMHO.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

I was interested in the Kindle when it first came out, but could not bring myself to spend so much on a 'toy' (sorry). My husband surprised me with one (sweetie) and the first thing I did was subscribe to the Wall Street Journal - I love it, I've always wanted a subscription but it was expensive and waaaay too much paper to deal with. It's so easy to scan through the articles even if I'm walking to my car or waiting at the bank. Of course, I also read alot of books too....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

bosslady said:


> I was interested in the Kindle when it first came out, but could not bring myself to spend so much on a 'toy' (sorry). My husband surprised me with one (sweetie) and the first thing I did was subscribe to the Wall Street Journal - I love it, I've always wanted a subscription but it was expensive and waaaay too much paper to deal with. It's so easy to scan through the articles even if I'm walking to my car or waiting at the bank. Of course, I also read alot of books too....


I agree with you about the newspaper subscription. I have one to the New York Times and I love it. I grew up in NY so my parents always had a subscription and I started skimming the paper when I was in high school and reading it more seriously when I was in college. Then I moved away from NY. Since then, I've always had a subscription to the local paper but the Times is outrageously expensive to subscribe to long distance. Now, with my Kindle, I feel like I've become reacquainted with an old friend!

And...reading it on the Kindle is different than reading online (which I did). It really does feel like reading the paper again.

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm an actual Kindle owner. I recieved mine on monday the 3rd. My kindle was a gift from the family and I have been begging for an ebook since i first used one six years ago. I, too, had been watching the kindle since it debut. I love my kindle and so does my parents (I don't use up gas to go to the bookstore or use up anymore storage space for my books). Its also so much easier to carry with me to school, because I have enought (text)books to carry in addition to my 'just to read' books and laptop.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

YES PROUD NEW KINDLE OWNER HERE!!! Amazing Kinny just arrived 15 minutes ago and he is 'in hand'. I am now an 'Actual Kindle Owner' WoooooooHooooooo!!!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

We're a two-Kindle family! We got our Kindles in January (ordered in December '07), and we haven't read a single dead tree book since. 

For myself, reading is a much more enjoyable experience now, largely because the Kindle screen and the easily-changed font sizes make reading a lot easier on my eyes. I know that I read a lot more than I did pre-Kindle, and I know for darned sure that my wife is, based on the purchase confirmations that keep rolling in from all the Kindle books she buys! But at the prices she gets most of them at, who can complain?

For those who are trying to live a "greener" lifestyle, the Kindle is a significant step in the right direction. I'll say right up front that I love real books, but when you look at the resources that go into producing books - from the felled trees, the industrial processes to make the paper and the books, even the gas burned up delivering them - it's time to move forward. And now I can carry a complete library in my hand.. 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm a Kindle owner too, and I love my Kindle. It's so much easier to read with my Kindle because I can change the font size to whatever I need at the time. And so far I have three covers for my Kindle, Strangedogs, MiniSuit jacket and the original.


----------

